# Plastic Thunderhawk: Tenuous Confirmation



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I rocked on down to the local GW today, and while picking up a shiny new set of counters, I offhandedly asked the manager "Know anything about a plastic Thunderhawk?"

He said "Yeah, it's confirmed. It's gonna be around 170$ and HUGE."

"How huge?"

"It makes the Baneblade look like an attack bike."

"Wow."

"Yeah! You should expect it early next fall."


*Dirge's head explodes*
-Dirge


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

*LegendX's head explodes*

LX


----------



## Krieg Commissar (May 26, 2008)

I don't know. To me it seems unlikely that GW would invest the time and resources to make that when it is already being produced effectively by forge world. With its price, size, and general lack of options for deployment in games it seems like there would be a small consumer group for this, and GW, being a business would know this and probably wouldn't bother. 

But thats just my opinion. If it did happen it would be totally cool. Also, if your source is reliable that thing would be huge!!! How would you use something that large?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It'd definitely be awesome if they released it. I'd throw down for it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Krieg Commissar said:


> I don't know. To me it seems unlikely that GW would invest the time and resources to make that when it is already being produced effectively by forge world. With its price, size, and general lack of options for deployment in games it seems like there would be a small consumer group for this, and GW, being a business would know this and probably wouldn't bother.


Thats what I said about the Baneblade and looked what happened with that. As for who will buy it? Theres always somebody who will...


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

I'm sure the manager was just exaggerating, but thunderhawks aren't as big as the tau manta if i remember correctly and the manta is 3feet long or something like that?

If it is $170, then it isnt made of the same quality plastic as the regular tabletop models or it lacks serious detail and might come fully assembled. The fact that black reach is worth more than twice its own value, i dont see how GW can start selling thunderhawks for $170 unless they are selling it in the toy section at toys r us


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

id doubt it would be that much - $170 = £85 which is a little high on the price scale for a plastic shop sold model. it either has to be huge, made of something special or very very good - and looking at the banebade it isnt going to he the second two.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

$170 so thats like...*trys to do math* £80? 
Can'y wait for it I've wanted a thunderhawk for year.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd probably get one if they ever make it, but just to use as a static piece of terrain for armies to fight over. Its certainly a possability as they made the baneblade and that was a Forgeworld classic.


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't wanna be the bad guy, but my local GW manager told me two things :
-The drop pod will be the only product GW will pick from FW since they're great benefits for them.
-The thunderhawk is not prepared since they said "ok we're doing the baneblade and IF it's a huge sale, we'll do a squiggoth"

I know it sounds weird, but since he is there since years and never lied to me, I've got the feeling it's true


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know why people would be complaining about $170. Look at the $600 price tag on the forgeworld model. And then look at what they did with the baneblade. If the thunderhawk is indeed coming out, it'll look good.

I tend to believe this rumor as the latest WD has a Blood Angels Apoc datasheet that involves 3 thunderhawks. If they weren't producing a plastic one, noone would ever be able to use this datasheet ($1800 to get three THs?)


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That's a good point, although maybe they expected those without 1800 dollars sitting around to scratchbuild their own?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

What are the odds he said that just to mess with your 'ead?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

He's pretty reliable. He dropped me the Redeemer, the new SM characters, and Apocalypse.

-Dirge


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

not going to happen plus ive seen a fw thunderhawk and it doesnt make a baneblade look small so they would have to double or triple the size for that effect


----------



## drakor (Jul 16, 2008)

I guy at my store has got a Thunderhawk for his deathwing and its not that big, and its not that detailed so I think they could easily make a plastic one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW will produce a plastic thuderhawk for a couple of reasons, They now have the technology to get the process right, they have invested thousands in sliding mold and cad design and rapid proto-typing, they have already confirmed they are going to produce more large scale models and the largest scale model for the best selling range is the space marine thunderhawk.
They have produced the thunderhawk in lead and resin so i see no reason not to pump them out in plastic.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

if it comes out people will buy it come on its got an Apoc refsheet and all


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll be getting at _least_ one Thunderhawk, maybe two... or even three if I'm feeling really insane. I plan on using 'em in a really epic Apocalypse game... I could drop off almost my entire army with three of those babies. :shok:


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

i like the way you think katie


----------

